# Cutting Speed and RPM on the Lathe and Mill



## Maxx (Oct 3, 2013)

Spotted this video on YouTube, I see it is made by a member of another forum.
It gives basic sound advice and gets you in the ballpark.
I keep a hand written chart on my wall and had forgotten the basic formula so it is a good refresher.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIUS_0xfeGg[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 3, 2013)

That's a very handy video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gus (Oct 4, 2013)

Been doing by eye ball and by feeling of chips flying out which is not ideal. This formula
is great. Bought some Chinese roughing  end mills from CTC dead cheap. They work.


----------

